
Show HN: A curated list of profitable online projects - khitcher
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14sOc324qCOjJHX_uyGwJi--daSme9cMD9Mp3-Oe0tRk/edit#gid=0
======
Pete-Codes
Nice! Added mine, hope that's ok.

A friend is doing www.fundamaker.com newsletter where he sends out indie
projects to support each Friday.

------
harianus
Added Simple Analytics [1]

[1] [https://simpleanalytics.com](https://simpleanalytics.com)

------
harrydry
Added Marketing Examples [1]

[1] [https://marketingexamples.com](https://marketingexamples.com)

------
jjbuildit
Great idea. I created a similar list for indie / boostrapped projects. I think
I'll share that on here sometime!

